# Ill cats after the notts and derby / shropshire show?



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I was just wondering if any of you that attended these shows have had sick cats ?

Mine have been sick (frothy bile) and off there food, I know a quite a few other peolples cats ( in the british section) have been ill with the same symptoms after one or both of these shows.

I was wondering if this was only in the british section or more widespread. 

Hope fully all of your cats are fine xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Had 1 cat in the siamese section at notts and he is fine and another cat in the siamese section at shrops and he is also find. However, there was something going around that some cats had been ill after the Southern Counties I think it was (the show between the two 31st jan) in the bristish section, I'm sure it was, or prehaps the SLH section, can't remember now. But they are next to each other aren't they? Hope your cats get better soon before the next show.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Southern Counties British Section got hit with lots of poorly cats........

I am anal about cleaning my pens beforehand as well now just in case .....

Hope are better soon!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hope the cats feel better soon


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Southern Counties British Section got hit with lots of poorly cats........
> 
> I am anal about cleaning my pens beforehand as well now just in case .....
> 
> Hope are better soon!


I always wipe the pens out with antibacterial wipes too, its took mine a week to get their appetite back, there being naughty again now so at least i now their getting better, i hope they dont pick it up again at the nexy show

does anyone now what bug it was at the southern counties?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Obvuoiusly all cats are vaccinated,but do judges wash their hands inbetween cats??


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes they should do - as a steward I do my hands between every cat and disinfect the top of the trolley as well ...

No not sure what bug Jen but there were a lot of very ill cats ....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

most bugs are air bourne anyways


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I suppose its like kids getting things at school,poor cats


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

There were a few poorly cats in the SLH Section after The Cheshire Show last year - quite a few of the Raggies went down with upset stomachs.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> There were a few poorly cats in the SLH Section after The Cheshire Show last year - quite a few of the Raggies went down with upset stomachs.


hi what is the best way to clean a pen before putting your beloved cat into it for showing


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I use alcohol wound wipes as nearly odorless after a few minutes and if it works for wounds it works for cages lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We always thoroughly wipe down our pens before putting the cats in. I use Formula H disinfectant.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i wipe every part of the pen, more than once...obsessively lol, with antibacterial wipes.

at a show last year the SLH section got hit with a bug, and a Maine coon was found dead two days after the show.

its worrying that so many bugs are going around at shows.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the horrible part is some people must be entering ill cats or cats that have been around ill cats, and knowing about it. 

Personally if I knew Indy was ill then both he AND Misha would stay home and I would just lose the show fees.

As it is I clean the pen better than my home and carry hand gell to use inbetween touching anyone elses cats/stuff touched by other people before handling my boys and their things again


----------

